# Help! I'm missing a gift card!!



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I decided to put myself on a kbook budget and bought an amazon giftcard on 1/6. I redeemed it like the email said. I THOUGHT when I 1 clicked it took money away from the giftcard. I just got my credit card bill today and since the 6th amazon has been using my credit card defeating the whole purpose of using a giftcard!

Problem is...it SAYS I redeemed the card but I see a balance of 0.00! I wonder where my money went?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You need to call customer service for sure...they can look through your transaction details and help determine if the gift card was ever credited...

Betsy


----------



## AcBush (Jan 4, 2009)

Exactly. Make sure that when you call you have your e-mail address ready (since I think you purchased it), the date it was purchased, and if you got the gift certificate claim code, that would be helpful to them as well but if you don't have it, I'm sure they can probably pull it up.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks - I plan on getting myself a gift card, but with no round tuits here I have not done it yet.  Glad to know what to do if I have problems.  Can we do this on line as well?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When you purchase, Amazon should send you an acknowledgement e-mail.  That would show if the GC was debited. . . I always check those when I get them to be sure it happened correctly.  If you still have those e-mails you should check them to see what they say.  If a GC was used, it should say something like: order total is x.xx; gift certificate applied x.xx; amount due 0.00.

Also, just by buying the GC you haven't applied it to your account.  You have to go in and enter the code in the "your account" section.  If you never did that, Amazon doesn't know you spent, or intended to spend, the GC you purchased.

I'm sure they'll help you sort it out. . . good luck!

ann


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> When you purchase, Amazon should send you an acknowledgement e-mail. That would show if the GC was debited. . . I always check those when I get them to be sure it happened correctly. If you still have those e-mails you should check them to see what they say. If a GC was used, it should say something like: order total is x.xx; gift certificate applied x.xx; amount due 0.00.
> 
> Also, just by buying the GC you haven't applied it to your account. You have to go in and enter the code in the "your account" section. If you never did that, Amazon doesn't know you spent, or intended to spend, the GC you purchased.
> 
> ...


I did apply the gc to my account using the code in the email. 
I did check all my orders since 1/6 and they all said "order total is x.xx; AMEX applied x.xx; amount due x.xx.
" Not ONE said it used my gc.

I just feel like amazon ate the GC. I contacted the CS thru thier email contact last night and have yet to hear from them.


----------



## AcBush (Jan 4, 2009)

Definitely try giving them a call - it is much quicker.


----------

